# Boats & Kayaks, Auto & Truck Plastic and Fiberglass Repair



## RevBobMartin (Nov 14, 2012)

RevBobMartin said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I want to let everyone know, who lives in Alaska, that they can now save both "Time and Money" on any repairs that they may need done by a professional technician. They specalize in both plastic and fiberglass repairs. This business specalizes in plastic and fiberglass repairs on not only boats and kayaks but also bikes (Motorcyles) autos, trucks and planes as well as anything made of these materials.They are very reasonable and very fast in the repairs, they do.
> The name of the company is *Arctic B.A.T.C.S. LLC. Mobile Vehicle Interior/Exterior Restoration and Repair Services.* They are located in Anchorage Alaska but are willing to go anywhere needed to do the repairs asked of them. If you need repairs done they are the ones to call at; 907-240-6040 because they are a mobile company they may not be able to answer so please leave a message if no one answers they will call you back right away.


All repairs start at $99.95 dollars and they do offer for Fleets, Veterans and Elder discounts.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow my profesional plastic welds starting at $25 dollars seem like a steal now.


----------

